# How to place force ads on cpnel hosting accounts..??



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello

Im planing to offer free cpanel web hosting and i want to display a small text link on every free web hosting account and in every page of a said web site im gonna offer, i dont want to ask the customer to place a link back from each page of his/her site as its not practical. So instead i want to place a small footer text link automatically when i create a Free hosting package.

And im aware of all the high end force ad programs such as Ipanel, xpanel, Zpanel etc etc, but there all very complex programs with lot of advance features. So i just want a small script only to place a small footer text link on every page of a web site automatically when the site is created. 

I don't mind placing the script manually on each n every cpanel account im gonna offer for free.

Any advice, ideas , help , will greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone there to help me out ?


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

hmm i was reading about this last week actually theres over lay issues with this sometimes but depends how you implement it and wtih what code i guess do you want the link on every page they create? or just the main page?


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Duckman69 said:


> hmm i was reading about this last week actually theres over lay issues with this sometimes but depends how you implement it and wtih what code i guess do you want the link on every page they create? or just the main page?


Well if i can put the link on every page it would be very nice, but even only on index page would be ok coz itz better than nothing


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

your using all 3rd party stuff for your site right, i mean like you cant edit the preset index.html? or the create new file setup? its all handled by the cpannel provider or whatever service your using?


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Well im using WHM/cPanel as the main web hosting control panel, and i have full control over my clinets cpanel accounts, so i think i can do some small editing b4 officialy hand ovr the cpanel accounts to the end customer


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

There are some good links here.

http://google.com/search?q=force+ads+on+accounts


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Duckman69 said:


> your using all 3rd party stuff for your site right, i mean like you cant edit the preset index.html? or the create new file setup? its all handled by the cpannel provider or whatever service your using?


Well im using WHM/cPanel as the main web hosting control panel, and i have full control over my clients cpanel accounts, so i think i can do the editing part if i want to, like adding a script into the main cPanel file structure and so on. And once the customer signs up he should not be able to change he code, other wise he will take off the link code after i assign the account to him/her


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

being as i've never been done this before i could think of a few things to look into but its too hard since im unable to actually trial and error myself, i would suggest a few things though i guess, 1st off get a list of service people that host sites with embedded links heres 1 site i had bookmarked http://www.free-webhosts.com/free-mysql-database.php

Also i would look how indepth they let you go can you add code that cant be edited as far as you know cuz even if you added the ad they could just delete it... personally i think a good idea would be to create a seach bot for your page... and have a string your going to have the bot search for like the last line of the text link they have to use "> //xx-leavethis-here or something more sophistaced like a id string attached to the link and then seach for that...

have you contacted your cpannel provider also would be a good idea if you havent maby they have a easy way out of this for there users... if you choose to leave it up to the users just spell it out for them loud and clear that there are random searches done and if your site comes up as not having the link on 1 or all pages your account will be terminated wiht out warning... i know something else slipped my mind if i rember what i was thinking ill post back hope you get this up please let me know if you do as you got me curious now  later


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

MMJ said:


> There are some good links here.
> 
> http://google.com/search?q=force+ads+on+accounts


I also did that search in fact i search under all related keywords and even on Hotscripts, and they have both paid and free tools to do this but there all very complex with lot of features, If i use them i have to adjust lot of other things which i dnt wanna do, so i just want a small script where i can manually enter without too much trouble


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Duckman69 said:


> ... if you choose to leave it up to the users just spell it out for them loud and clear that there are random searches done and if your site comes up as not having the link on 1 or all pages your account will be terminated wiht out warning...


Ya i have TOS page in placed at the mom with the strong wordings, I have found a free script which im gona try out, if it works then itz good other wise i have to buy the ipanel Force ad script for 39$ which i belive wayyyyyyyyyyyy toooo much for the ad scriipt alone But the Zpanel is cheap with Full advace features, so hv to think abt tht too lol


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

hey check your private messages... :-D leme know how the script works too im curious...


----------



## milon (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi - did you guys come up with a working script?


----------

